# Yet Another New Guy to the Ohio River



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am heading out to the stretch near the cincinatti aquarium. Staying at a hotel about 2 blocks from the river and I am lookin to hook up with some cats. I will be fishing from shore with gear that's on the lighter sire of the catfish spectrum. I have the drag set for bigger fish though. Anyctips on what to use as far as baits and such? Any hints would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bnt55 (Nov 15, 2009)

shad or skipjack always produce. Fish near blowdowns or current obstructions if you can, use a 3 way rig with about 3-4 oz no-roll sinker and a 12-16" leader with a large circle hook. good luck


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been hearing about using chicken livers down there. Should I, or not?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

If you want to catch smaller channels use chicken liver but your best bet is cut bait for larger fish. Skipjack, shad, or mooneye are all good options. When are you coming down?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Friday afternoon. Staying all weekend.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

SEnt you a PM


----------



## nlcatfish (Mar 21, 2005)

Since you may be pressed for time to get bait and if you are staying in Newprt o r Bellevue. There is a Kroger store in Bellevue where you can pick up some chicken liver. Lately I have had my bites on seasoned chicken breast! If you have a casting net the try at the Public landing ramp or the Covington side of the mouth of the Licking River. Best time for fishing downtown on the weekends are around dawn till 11.a.m. the in the evening around dusk for the pleasure boat can churn up the river a lot.
If you fish at the Serpentine Wall be sure to brace or tie down your gear. The water is 14ft or deeper right at the wall. So if the fish rips it off there it is GONE!! 


Parking at the Public Landing can cost a parking fee just depends if the park people determine there is a Special EVENT that evening. The rate is $10 so just a heads up on that matter. You should be O.K. in the morning.
Right now there is not a lot of current so 2 oz. sinkers could work .There ARE a lot of snags at the Serpentine wall so be ready to have a good supply of hooks & sinkers. Some folk fish by the BIG red paddle wheel at the public Landing there you could site in your car and watch the rod.

Here is a link showing some of the spots I am talking about.tight lines Norb

http://cincinnaticatfishing.com/DTBANKFISH.htmlhttp://cincinnaticatfishing.com/DTBANKFISH.html


----------

